
Ask HN: Why did Snap IPO? - arikr
Seems like they could&#x27;ve raised from the private markets if they&#x27;d wanted to.
======
theoneone
I think because they where "jealous" of what FB is! I don't think they can
bring revenue or at least what they expect. At the end they would transform
their product to be more Facebook-ish, like others already do. For me (mid
30s) snap is for teens and I don't think teens can spend a lot of $$ in order
advertisers to continue spending money for the users.

------
pisarzp
Investors, founders and employees wanted to have liquidity on their stock.
Secondaries market is very limited.

